# Sick and no letdown!



## SarahMorgan (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone. My daughter is almost 11mo old and until now we have had no problems bfing other than thrush that lasted 10mo. Anyway, I got sick 3 days ago, I went to the doc today and have an ear infection, a sinus infection, and strep throat. So I have been very sick. I have still been drinking a normal amount of water, around 80oz a day. Well today every time Hannah has nursed I havent had a letdown. I can always feel my letdown and she gulps lot for about a min or so. Letdown normaly starts after about 20sec of her sucking. All 3 times she has nursed today I have not felt anything and she hasnt gulped at all. It doesnt seem like she has swallowed at all! After her last nursing session I expressed a drop of milk out so I know she is getting some, but its not like normal. Any ideas? And will being on an atibiotic (amoxocilin sp??) cause any more problems? Im worried because nursing is about 80-90% of her food intake at this point, and I have never been able to pump, and she has never taken a bottle. Thanks!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Ouch all that sounds painful. But I don't think 3 days of illness will ruin your nursing relationship. I don't know anything about illness making your supply drop but sounds possible, although if so I'm sure it's just temporary. Do you think when you're so sick, maybe you weren't nursing as frequently??

I really wouldn't worry about letdown. I used to be able to feel mine too but at some point I stopped being able to tell. And maybe your dd is also feeling a bit sick and has reduced her intake.

BTW Sudafed is a real no no when nursing.

If you need the antibiotic then take it. Just take some preventative care like probiotics.


----------



## karuna (Jan 31, 2004)

Yuck, what an awful set of infections to have all at once. I have a 9 m.o. and was sick a few weeks ago. Different sickness: 6 days of water-diarhhea and couldn't eat solids all week. My supply definitely dropped, even though I was drinking lots of water, because I wasn't taking in much of anything. Anyway, she was frustrated and hungry, tried to nurse a lot. We made sure to offer her more water and solid foods but on the 4th or 5th day we were all so desperate I offered her a bottle immediately after she unlatched and she took it (she does take bottles, but only from daddy and only at night-- different issue-- but has never taken one during the day and never from me until then)... Anyway, once I was better and could eat, my supply came right back, she nursed a LOT to help it come back so well, and she refused bottles even at night for the next week or so. (It's funny how smart babies' bodies are; they know how to get a supply back to normal!)

Anyway, just reassurance that a few days or a week of decreased supply won't hurt too much or injure your nursing relationship, and if she's REALLY deperately hungry she probably will take a cup or bottle or whatever of EBM or even if necessary (don't flame me!) ABM. Maybe increase the solids while you're sick??? That could help, too.

By the way, Wombat, why is Sudafed bad during nursing? I've been told by AP doctors, and I think read in Dr.Sears' Baby Book, that Sudafed is totally on the safe list, and I've had to take it for sinus pressure a bunch of times. Is there something I should know about it?? (I'm getting nervous!!!)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Sudafed is safe for nursing in that it won't harm your baby but it dries up all bodily secretions - including milk. Afrin nasal spray is a much better choice if you just have to have something to clear your stuffy nose (although do NOT use it for more than 3 days or you'll get killer rebound stuffiness!)


----------



## girliemama (Nov 6, 2002)

Sudafed is fine. It doesn't dry you out. Antihistamines do. Sudafed is a decongestant. It just allows things to drain. I'm currently taking it for my ear infection, on my midwife's reccomendation. I hope you're feeling better, anyway.


----------

